# venice , la trip July 5



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

this was a long trip but the fishing was very good.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

dang! nice catch and that grouper is Huge! thanks for posting and you got a story to go with it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say you boys did alright. Nice warsaw!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice and the :takephoto says way more. Did you catch any of those on the Lump? Or did you even hit it?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul.

Harry


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

yes we were fishing the Lump, Nice fishing spot :bowdown hope to go back this weekend








go


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

dang!!!.... nice report!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I sure hate I had to miss that trip. Duty called and I had to be in Houston for the week. But don't think that Dantheman and the rest of that crew didn't drive me crazy with picture mail on my cell!!!!!:banghead

Awesome trip Pops, and a great post as well. Oh, thanks for at least letting me eat some of that awesome YF Tuna.


----------

